# Oral Sex



## tg123456 (Jun 25, 2011)

So my wife will not let me give her oral sex, whats up with that! We have been married for 7 years and together for almost 10 and she has never let me do this. In fact I have only been with 1 other girl before her and I did not do that to her, so I have never done it! She gives me oral from time to time and its great! I just wanted to return the favor lol. We have talked about it and I try to get her excited about it but that is not working.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

She is probably uncomfortable with it. Even though now I enjoy oral sex a lot, I think in the past I had inhibitions for many reasons, and didn't really like it or enjoy it. Maybe if you tell her how much you love her vagina, how nice it is, how great it tastes, how attractive it is etc, she may relax about it.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Syrum said:


> She is probably uncomfortable with it. Even though now I enjoy oral sex a lot, I think in the past I had inhibitions for many reasons, and didn't really like it or enjoy it. Maybe if you tell her how much you love her vagina, how nice it is, how great it tastes, how attractive it is etc, she may relax about it.


Agree with Syrum. My wife never stopped me per se but early on in our marriage I could tell she was very reluctant. I suspected she was self-conscious about odor mainly. Although she has never had an odor problem (she is a clean freak when it comes to the kitty). Eventually I was able to calm her fears. Just be patient with her Try to get a sense of why she is against it and if its something like that reassure her in a loving manner. Don't push to hard nudging works best and give her all the time she needs to become more comfortable with it.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh and now I really love it, and my fiance is very enthused about it, and makes me feel very comfortable. That is the key.

He tells me all the time that it's beautiful and he loves my *****.


----------



## tg123456 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! I think she is worried about how it looks and smells lol. She is a very beautiful and clean person, I will keep working on it


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You married her 7 years ago knowing she didn't like it so were you expecting a change? Talk to her and tell her how you feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tg123456 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> You married her 7 years ago knowing she didn't like it so were you expecting a change? Talk to her and tell her how you feel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Until now I have never tryed to do it to her. I dont need to do it I just think she would enjoy it. Its something I would like to do to her lol.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Then tell her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Great advices from Stonewall and Syrum!

Women are really concerned about how she looks, feels and smells to you... her man.

This is usually the cause for her inhibitions to certain sexual practices. Exercising patience and acceptance will play a major part here.

Anyways, I love Syrum's and Stonewall's advice.


----------

